# Does anyone freeze whole peppers?



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

If so how does it work out?

Picked about 3 gallons of hot and sweet peppers today. The first batch a couple of weeks ago I split and seeded before freezing. Man that took some time.

This batch I'm thinking of freezing whole, so I thought if any of you freeze your peppers whole and how it works out for you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

I froze some hot banana peppers last year, and they were fine this spring when I took them out to use in spaghetti sauce. I cut the tops off and took out the insides (dont know if u have to do that or not). They were softer than when freshly picked but mushy by no means! Hope this helps


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

alsarve said:


> I froze some hot banana peppers last year, and they were fine this spring when I took them out to use in spaghetti sauce. I cut the tops off and took out the insides (dont know if u have to do that or not). They were softer than when freshly picked but mushy by no means! Hope this helps


i'm wondering if seeds/ribs have to be removed before freezing. that's the time consuming part when doing a bunch of peppers.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The seeds and stuff don't _have_ to be removed, but will take up far less space in the freezer if you do. I just cut the top off the sweet pepper, pull out the inards and chop up the peppers into 1-1/2" squares. Lay them on a cookie sheet til frozen, then bag 'em up! Perfect for stir-fry!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

My uncle says he freezes his hot peppers whole.

I freeze bell peppers in strips- I put them in baggies and put the baggies in a larger freezer bag.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've been dehydrating but have a lot more green peppers to put up that never had time to turn red. Never occurred to me to freeze, not sure why. Of course the freezer is full of tomatoes I didn't have time to can so I'll have to chop them or they won't fit!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I used to cut in half, take out seeds/ribs, and sprinkle "fruit fresh" on them. Now I just throw them in the freezer. They are fine but they do take up more room this way.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I dice all my peppers and put them up in smaller size bags. My dh makes breakfast burittos and uses the hot and sweet peppers by just breaking off what he needs. Peppers freeze well.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I almost always make my veg I freeze ready to use that way when I cook I just take out of bag and use no prepping involved yes it takes more time at first but less later


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I freeze my hot peppers whole, they are easier too chop partly frozen and would of taken too long too chop the huge amount of peppers we had.just wash dry and put in a freezer bag.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I like to freeze some whole bell peppers to make stuffed peppers along in the winter. I pick out the nicest ones for that and just cut the top out, pull out the seed pod and put 3 or 4 in a freezer bag. The rest gets diced up and put in small freezer bags to be pulled out and used for spaghetti sauce or chili when I need them. I just hang my hot peppers up on a string in the kitchen, when I need a hot one for chili or to kick up some other dish a notch, I just break one off the string.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I freeze hot peppers whole minus the tops. I also stuff some with cream cheese, wrap in bacon and freeze. They are ready for the oven/broiler in nothing flat. I usually dice sweet green peppers and freeze. They're easy to add to scrambled eggs, chili, etc.
I also like to blacken hot peppers on the charcoal grill, peel and freeze. Yum!


----------



## truckdriverx72 (Oct 31, 2007)

For those who haven't tried it: Take your fresh hot peppers (any variety), cut off tops, baggie and freeze whole. When you want a litle excitement, remove a pepper from the freezer, allow it to only partially thaw, then eat!! Adds a whole new dimension to HOT peppers!! The ice cyrstals plus the heat of the pepper are GREAT!!


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I usually cut my peppers in half and remove seeds before freezing. This way I can use them for stuffed peppers or chop them into smaller pieces to add to other meals.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I drop them in a vac bag whole, then vac and seal it and put it in the freezer.. I think too, leaving the seeds in makes the peppers a little hotter once you do use them..


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I freeze in strips for stir fry and dehydrate dices for everything else. Never thought to freeze whole. I just bought a 25 pound bag of red bell peppers. I'll try freezing some for stuffed peppers.


----------

